# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Home Theatre Wall Colours

## rod1949

Shortly I'm going to be painting the walls of our home theatre room.  Based on public picture theatres they appear to go for blacks, I'm tending to want to go for blueish/blacks.  What colours have people used? 
Thanks
Rod

----------


## Master Splinter

Anything dark and fairly neutral - but note that if it's not a big room, the dark colours are going to make it rather stygian and uninviting (especially if you don't have all that much natural light in it). 
My preference would be to use heavy, dark curtains on both sides of the screen for maybe the first third of the room; these would both help minimise sound reflections as well as stop light bouncing around.  And they could be drawn back to make the room look bigger when not in home theatre mode! 
I'd actually put wall colours at the end of home theatre requirements; I'd be more keen on making sure the space was ok for sound reproduction (rectangular rather than square, one wall not parallel to reduce sound reflections, maybe a wood platform floor to let me run some subsonic actuators to improve low frequency effects....)

----------


## raff

I have gone with a dark chocolate stone effect paint. My room is approx 5m x 3.5m. I have bulkheads all around the room and four square 'columns' on each corner of the room in off white to break up the dark colours. Saying that, after spending time on all the painting I am going to run dark curtains around the room to help dampen acoustics.  
As said above, it depends if the room is a dedicated theatre room or not. Mine is and am happy to keep it dark and 'uninviting'! If not, keeping the walls a light neutral colour and having drawable dark wall curtains may be a good option to help both screen brightness and sound when in movie mode and the capability to keep it bright, airey and usuable when not.

----------


## Jordy3738

Black's good but boring. I have seen them where the  majority of the walls were  black and then there were murals painted to accent and increase the dynamics of the room. I would think that they would make great conversation pieces too.

----------


## seriph1

As mentioned, any dark colour works, but it is best to have it dead-flat to minimise reflection. I have heard that stne effect and other additive based paints can help audio properties, but I think the folks who are thinking at that level, are spending a bunch more money than me  :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

Jay-arr is Spam-arr.  Delete-arr!!!!  Choosing Wall Colors For Your Home | Foster's Painting & Wallcovering, Inc.  All About Gate Latches: Gate Latch Security (Deadbolts, Slide Bolts, Lockable Gate Latches) by 360 Yardware 
etc etc.

----------


## willowgirl

We have a designated theatre room also. It has dark chocolate brown, walls, ceiling and dark chocolate carpet, and a matt black fan. I don't think it is the prettiest room but when the lights go down it is pure magic!

----------


## pedro66

Hi Rod 
I have just set up my room, and have painted behind the screen in a brown called Tavern which is a Dulux color. I also used flat paint to eliminate the chance of reflections.
The other walls in the room are a bone color. This combination works quite well. 
Pedro

----------


## Moondog55

While I envy all of those who have sufficient cash to build a dedicated HT room what about wall colours for those of us who have to use what-ever space we have that is the lounge room, what is the best colour for a room that has to be lived in?? 
I do not think Cecile will be happy with black, although I do want to paint the ceiling flat black it "Aint gunna happen!!!"

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The wall behind he screen needs to dark but you will get a more dramatic effect with lighter walls, particularly when there is lots of bright flash and bang going on as it lights the whole room, very dramatic. 
Try hanging a light sheet on one wall and a dark one on the other, then choose.

----------


## Moondog55

That is a good idea, we may end up with full height curtains along one wall just for appearance and I have thought that matching curtains on the short wall would be OK as well. What is the consensus on ceiling colours now, dark or pale

----------

